Ask HN: How to deal with fear of missing out(FOMO)? - throwawayt856
======
sogen
do you have more background info?

related: [https://www.calnewport.com/blog/2020/02/29/top-economists-
st...](https://www.calnewport.com/blog/2020/02/29/top-economists-study-what-
happens-when-you-stop-using-facebook/)

